# Corn



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone noticing little to no hits on corn in last week?

I saw several people having them hit on lures. 

Are they on a protein drive to fatten up for winter?

Skunked twice now :banghead:

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

I fished a few sessions over the Holiday weekend on the river and had 30+ carp on the landing mat with biggest going 26 lbs. (and landed 6 mirrors)....and not one single fish taken on corn. I used to fish plain , flavored sweetcorn and plain , flavored field corn but a few years ago I gave that up and went strictly pop up boilies....have not looked back for Spring , Summer and Fall carpin. Only time I use sweetcorn now is through Winter , but I will say I use more fake Enterprise corn (flavored) than regular corn during the cold water period.

I do however use steam rolled corn for chum and use a method mix around my weighted in-line feeders all year except in Winter.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I have had no luck on fruity scented boilies either I have a green lipped mussel I will try this weekend. Could be the new alarm I have too. 

Still not used to this euro stuff. Hard better luck with my Carolina Rig and bait clicker.


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

CarpRule said:


> I have had no luck on fruity scented boilies either I have a green lipped mussel I will try this weekend. Could be the new alarm I have too.
> 
> Still not used to this euro stuff. Hard better luck with my Carolina Rig and bait clicker.
> 
> ...


The key will be having some sort of method in the area. Just tossing out a boilie or pop up won't get much. I like using a grits/oats mix with some plain bread crumb as a binder. Experiment with the amount of flavor you add to it, or don't add any at all. You could add creamed corn to it. A lot of times I would use the liquid from a can of sweet corn. Sometimes just lake/river water.

If you're using two rods, then try something different on each rod.

If I knew I'd be fishing a spot I would pick a flavor and bait and chum that area daily, at the same time each day. Carp are not going to turn down an easy meal. A few fish will clear out your chum pretty quick. Get a bait spoon, fill a 5 gallon bucket about half to 2/3 and spread it around the area.
Chum it around the same time you plan to start fishing it. When I arrived to fish, before I did anything else I'd get bait in the water. Then get your rigs ready and all that sort of thing.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Went carp fishing yesterday in my usual small creek. I saw a school of at least 30 carp up to 20 lbs. sitting 10' in front of me sunning themselves in 1-2 fow. 
They would not touch the corn. Caught a few decent channels and then one carp about 15 lb when I finally threw the corn to the far side of the creek away from the school.
I was targeting an albino carp that was taunting me. Never did get it.
I'll see if I can upload some pics.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

At first I thought the white one was dead and belly up. Then it moved and I took a closer look.


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

Lewzer, that is one awesome carp (probably a koi)...looks to be good sized compared to the other fish around it.

Good luck , sure hope you catch it....please do post a picture of the fish when you do capture it.


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

I chum with creamed corn mixed in with my pack bait so I usually use corn on the hook and hair. Recently I started using popups on the hair and corn on the hook just in case.


----------

